# Solved: Any VOB to AVI freeware?



## isihac (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi there

I want to use Windows Movie Maker and to do so need to convert my own DVD .VOB files to .AVI

It's only my own material I'm converting, taken on a Hi-8 camcorder, then wired into my HDD/DVD machine.

Is there a good freeware (not trial-versions)VOB to AVI converter available please?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps the free version of this?


----------



## isihac (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks. I tried that, but it is just a trial version, which only converts the first 5mins until you pay up. I've found that most sites that say 'Free Download' rather than 'Freeware' do that. You can download it for free, of course, but it's whether you then have to pay for it that matters.

I have had some great freeware before, such as Shuangs wav to MP3 converter. Surely there must be something for VOB to AVI?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Go through Google and you'll surely find something.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

AutoGK


----------



## isihac (Dec 22, 2008)

I've done a VOB to AVI conversion with AutoGK. Thanks for that suggestion.

There's no sound though. There's nothing muted, speakers are on etc...

WMP says that it's 'acquiring codec' when I open the AVI file, then plays it, but without sound. Real player said my PC needed a codec. I've installed DivX7, successfully I think, but still no sound.

Any idea why no sound?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Download the K-Lite Codec Pack 4.7.5.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I always go into the Advanced settings and make the audio convert to an MP3 stream and never have any problems that way. Otherwise you have to play the codec game.


----------



## isihac (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Phantom, that codec did the trick.

If I have problems again I'll take Fairnooks' advice and change the audio to MP3.

Cheers


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------



## thorone112 (Apr 17, 2009)

ampc player


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought the matter was solved?!? Why reopen a 2 week old solved thread?

If you have something to write, please open your own thread.


----------

